# My boys :)



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Just wanted to share a picture of my boys after their bath, pedicures, and haircut (for Gus). Gus is on the left, Jack is on the right. They do not like baths, but they sure like the after-bath snuggles!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Awww!! So cute! I have always wanted some piggies. Did you name them after Gus and Jack the mice from Cinderella, per chance? ^_^


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

haha no, I hadn't even thought of that! Gus is short for Gustav, aka "Gussy," because he always looks like he's all gussied up. He's very fancy. Jack is short for Blackjack, because, well... he's black.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

AWww they're very cute piggies...I have two females, Cocoa and Pipper.


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

How CUTE!


----------

